# There is nothing wrong with the "stretched" characters, and here's why



## bloodbend3r (Jul 10, 2010)

a lot of people are complaining that the characters in this upcoming game look "stretched" and "disproportionate". but the funny thing is, we've seen this before and had no complaints. where? in the movie.

here is a simple comparison of a AC 3DS screenshot and the protagonist of the AC movie:






see what i mean? not much of a difference in size and shape. so why are people complaining? do people really hate change that much?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the new character design in my oppinion because it is new and fresh; I'm glad to see  the Nintendo change because I didn't really like how ACCF is so close to ACWW in many ways.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd like longer legs, bigger torsos, and smaller heads like in the anime. In the new game the characters' bodies are stretched out more and seemed to be cone shaped.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 10, 2010)

it's a skirt... right? her legs are longer than what you see, her ankles :/

I don't think there's anything really disproportionate... the characters before had huge heads and stubby everything else... but they still moved/looked fine... nothing really wrong :/

it'll fit/work, I have no complaints.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd like all this to be customizable.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 29, 2010)

I am actually one of the people who ddidn't complain about the new design. I even prefer the newer design over the older one (but I like the old one too). The reason: I'm a teenager who plays Animal Crossing, and my character in the 3DS version will suit me more.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 30, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I am actually one of the people who ddidn't complain about the new design. I even prefer the newer design over the older one (but I like the old one too). The reason: I'm a teenager who plays Animal Crossing, and my character in the 3DS version will suit me more.


ditto


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 30, 2010)

There are short animals, too, so there the characters should be customizable.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 31, 2010)

I prefer the "stretched" ones over the short ones.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> I prefer the "stretched" ones over the short ones.


Agreed.


----------



## Tortimer (Jul 31, 2010)

Not everyone has seen or heard of the movie and this argument is kind of silly. If people don't like the stretched look, they don't like it. It's an opinion.

I myself don't really mind it.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 1, 2010)

I still think the new characters looks ugly.


----------



## Callie (Aug 2, 2010)

I like them.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 2, 2010)

The new look for the characters creeps me out. '__' But to each their own, eh wot.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2010)

You are now aware that the characters were "stretched out" since the beginning because the camera was always in an angle.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 2, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I still think the new characters looks ugly.


^^


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> You are now aware that the characters were "stretched out" since the beginning because the camera was always in an angle.


WHAT?! O_O

Mind=blown


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Aug 4, 2010)

wow - i didn't even realize the similarity between the new look and the anime! 

for the record, i think the change is fine, especially if it lets us more easily customize pants/shorts/skirts.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> wow - i didn't even realize the similarity between the new look and the anime!
> 
> for the record, i think the change is fine, especially if it lets us more easily customize pants/shorts/skirts.


'Ey, i remember you =o 

At first i thought the stretched characters looked stupid, but they kinda grew on me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> You are now aware that the characters were "stretched out" since the beginning because the camera was always in an angle.


camera be zoomin when you catch fish

count pixels from countertops

oh god the houses

I for one, welcome our new stretched-out overlords.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it was because most people were used to having characters with giant heads and fat bodies.

I personally like the new change.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't but I'll live with it


----------



## Niya (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the new version looks cool. Now girls won't complain about how fat their person is. My friend told me her sister ran around for hours on her game trying to make her person lose weight. I just shook my head.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> I think the new version looks cool. Now girls won't complain about how fat their person is. My friend told me her sister ran around for hours on her game trying to make her person lose weight. I just shook my head.


I lold.

I don't think they're fat right now, just short.  very very short.


----------



## Rene (Aug 6, 2010)

bloodbend3r said:
			
		

> a lot of people are complaining that the characters in this upcoming game look "stretched" and "disproportionate". but the funny thing is, we've seen this before and had no complaints. where? in the movie.


I never liked the way the characters looked in the movie to start with  :r 
but h


----------



## Darkbolt89 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think the new character design looks bad. Not saying I love it either. I honestly believe that they wanted to put a pants feature to the game.  I also read somewhere ( I think GameFAQ's)
that Nintendo wanted the characters being more human shaped.  My friend was throwing a fit about there tallness.  But I told him: who cares?  It's about the gameplay more or less.


----------



## Kimono Girl Kristen (Aug 25, 2010)

I, for one, don't get why people are so upset about that. I actually got it mixed up with the CF graphics a while ago. Seriously, so they changed the graphics a little. Now we can imagine our characters playing basketball without them losing to a professional team by double-digits because they're short.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 10, 2010)

looks handy


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm just happy that in the 3DS version, you get to change the shirt, pants/skirt/dress, and shoes. At least
thats what I heard...


----------



## jebug29 (Dec 13, 2011)

I liked a lot of the NPC's short, stubby, and fat because they looked cute that way.


----------



## Brad (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, please don't bump old threads. Thanks.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't you think reporting it would be more effective than posting not to bump, members are more likely to listen to staff than anyone else.


----------



## Static (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm ok with it honestly. But i don't like how the shirt just goes directly to the bottom of their face. I think they should atleast have necks.


----------

